# Two Pigeons: Need Home!!!



## arfarf (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello guys,

I need a new home for my two beauties. I have two pigeons that I saved off the streets of San Francisco. They have been living with me for several years now. One is named, Motor because he coos constantly. Motor is perfectly heathy except for suffering a broken wing and a broken foot that mended badly. The other one is Crusty who got attacked most probably by a cat. When I found him he had dry blood all over him and therefore, the name, Crusty fit perfectly for him. He suffered a broken wing as well, but is also perfectly healthy. Both, of these pigeons have maintained a good diet and have been bathed with dog shampoo. I cannot take care of them any longer because I live in a small apartment and have found out that I am allergic to the powdery dust that comes off their feathers. 
So, please if you are interested in providing my pigeons with a home email me at: [email protected]
Lastly, I have a question. How do you ship pigeons?

Yours truly,
Chris


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't have a home for your pigeons, but hopefully someone will be along soon who is interested in your sweet birds. Did you post on the Adoption Forum on this site? As to shipping, you need a USPS approved shipping box from one of the pigeon supply houses. Here are the links to Foys and Global:

Foy’s Pigeon Supply: http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/

Global Pigeon Supply: http://globalpigeon.com/

A 2-bird box costs about $10. Shipping costs around $20, depending on weight. Basically you put some kind of litter in the bottom of the box, such as shavings or Carefresh bedding, seal the birds inside and take them to the Post Office. Shipping to anywhere in the U.S. shouldn't take more than 2-3 days. I had pigeons shipped to me from Pennsylvania once and it took 3 days. I was a nervous wreck but the birds were fine, just thirsty and hungry. Check weather first--you don't want to ship when it's too hot or cold, so spring should be a good time to ship. Make sure the P.O. employees understand you're shipping live birds (it says so on the boxes). And--this is important--ship on a Monday or Tuesday so the pigeons don't run the risk of getting stuck somewhere over the weekend. 

I've shipped and received pigeons several times with no problems.


----------

